# Goalie, my leash reactive ex foster, is back in rescue...



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

and I cannot foster anymore because I cannot afford a second dog anymore.

I am so upset. The owner stupidly/irresponsibly let her out to pee without a leash on, and Goalie went after her neighbor's dog. Luckily the dog was not hurt because she did not get there on time, but this is a second incident with her and this dog, and due to financial circumstances, the owner had to move to an area with BSL. She has two weeks to find a foster/forever home.

Her leash reactivity was getting SO much better when I was working with her twice a week... I am physically anxious thinking about her future.

I have offered to help train her again... what else can I do?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

taquitos said:


> and I cannot foster anymore because I cannot afford a second dog anymore.
> 
> I am so upset. The owner stupidly/irresponsibly let her out to pee without a leash on, and Goalie went after her neighbor's dog. Luckily the dog was not hurt because she did not get there on time, but this is a second incident with her and this dog, and due to financial circumstances, the owner had to move to an area with BSL. She has two weeks to find a foster/forever home.
> 
> ...


I know of several rescues in our area that take dogs from Quebec, would that be an option?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> I know of several rescues in our area that take dogs from Quebec, would that be an option?


We have a rescue (the original rescue) dealing with trying to rehome her within Montreal (since most surrounding areas are not under BSL).

I am more anxious about the potential owners not being aware of her issues (training related and dietary) and her being tossed around home to home.

If she can find a good home outside of Quebec, that would be nice too. Just as long as there is a good, experienced home


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

That sucks. I've had one foster dog returned but was lucky enough to find a foster placement for her that may actually be better than the original adopter at least. 

Is the rescue not able to help you financially if you could foster again? I know dog food is more expensive in Canada, but I'd rather see a dog in a safe environment eating cheap food than in an iffy location or worse. I mean, it wouldn't be my first choice, but I'd feed Ol' Roy to a foster if it meant keeping them out of a kill shelter or long term boarding.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Shell said:


> That sucks. I've had one foster dog returned but was lucky enough to find a foster placement for her that may actually be better than the original adopter at least.
> 
> Is the rescue not able to help you financially if you could foster again? I know dog food is more expensive in Canada, but I'd rather see a dog in a safe environment eating cheap food than in an iffy location or worse. I mean, it wouldn't be my first choice, but I'd feed Ol' Roy to a foster if it meant keeping them out of a kill shelter or long term boarding.


Yeah she needs to be fed raw because she is extremely sensitive to yeast, and is allergic to chicken as well.


I just heard back from the owner -- she is finding an apartment in my neighborhood (safe for pit bulls) ASAP. She is not giving her up if she can help it. Crossing my fingers that she will find an apt in time!


----------

